# the spring melt has begun...



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

we've been in the 40's the last 2 days during daytime, the melt has begun. I had to dig a few little ditches in the snow, to channel the water around my garage- instead of it going under the garage door, and inside the building...

looking forward to getting the 55012 apart in the next month or so, and see what's ailing that auger drive. 
hopefully the bronze gear isn't shredded....don't know how it could be, never even moved a flake of snow with it


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes...It's predicted to hit 50 by mid week in Boston!
Let the flooding begin! (unavoidable unfortunately)
We're not out of the woods yet for another snow storm, but any snow from here on out should melt pretty quickly. I do think we're beyond the brutal temperatures.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

I also made a little ditch to have the water run away from the house.lol



You can see the snow settling everyday by 3 to 4 inches. My sentinel light at road mounted on a 4X4 popped out a couple of days ago and is already sticking out a good foot.


----------



## Surge (Dec 31, 2013)

Yup, I am at the point where I do not mind seeing some warmer temperatures and having the ice and snow clear itself from my roof.
I do not think I will be doing any end of season maintenance until mid April. I get the feeling there is a slim chance of one more late season storm that will require the snow blower for clearing. Either way I think the worst is over. Snow blowing in warmer temps is almost enjoyable, and I am looking forward to giving the machine a real good tuneup and inspection after this winter before storing it away for the summer.
Boy Coby, I bet you have to wait until mid May before your season ends!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I clean up around the house and garage every snow so I am ready for the melting snow


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

We're supposed to get in to the upper 30's here in the Northeast Kingdom of Vermont tomorrow and Wednesday. Currently 25F and snowing with about 3-4 inches of fresh snow so far this morning.


----------



## Dave C (Jan 26, 2015)

57°F on my front porch in the sun this morning in CT and rising. I hope the ice on my driveway finally melts.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

its not the snow for me its the ultra cold temps, i'm glad there gone


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

Currently 48 here in Central Jersey and the next 3 days supposed tobe in the mid/high 50's. Maybe by this weekend all the pretty white,fluffy stuff will be gone.


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> its not the snow for me its the ultra cold temps, i'm glad there gone


I couldn't agree more on that. I was looking at my weather station data for February and 26 of the 28 days had lows below zero with the coldest being -31F on 2/24/15.


----------



## time2time (Jan 8, 2015)

My gutters took a beating from ice dams.. Sustained temps above freezing (even at night) should help get rid of the ice and snow so i can get access for repairs. Spring has definitely been a long time coming this year


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm so snow poor I don't really have much to melt 

Kept waiting for snow to play with my machines and the weather god sent it all out east.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I am glad it is all gone here in the paradise city.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

detdrbuzzard said:


> its not the snow for me its the ultra cold temps, i'm glad there gone


+1 on that !! I hate those ultra cold temps! 

I'm ready for some melting but still hope we get another small to moderate snow so I can test my freshly rebuilt 2 stroker 3650 , finally done and ready for a test. I posted a quickie vid at the end..


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...orum/46793-new-piston-rings-two-stroke-4.html


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

I am jinxing spring as I type this. I am running the fuel out of my snow blower after having already lubed everything. The snow blower oil is still clean and only has 5 hours of run time this season.

New Cab is removed and stored in the basement with a piece of plastic covering the screen. 

Bill


----------



## topher5150 (Nov 5, 2014)

Last week our road got plowed two nights in a row, and I never had the chance to clear it out until last Sat. after it had iced over. I blew through both of the sheer pins in one go, got it going again and cleared the end of the driveway. Yesterday I dug out the storm drain in front of our house where the melt off was covering about half of the road. I felt like a kid at the beach again. Once it gets a little warmer out I'm going through my blower, and give the carb and gas tank a through cleaning, put new fuel lines in it, and hopefully get it running right for next year


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I'm so snow poor I don't really have much to melt


same down south here in the Dells. Our largest snow event of the YEAR was 4"! Our snowmobile trails never even opened the whole winter.  Pathetic. Our largest snow event the previous winter was only 5.5".

Pretty soon all the old people will be staying in S WI for the winter instead of FL...lol


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Warming up nicely here in northern indiana, but I'm not going out till the temperature is higher than my age.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

46F this afternoon. I saw the front end loader attempting to clear the parking lot at the seasonal ice crème shop


----------



## DaHen (Feb 15, 2015)

Got to wash both the car and snow blower this afternoon. Both really needed to get the sheet of salt off.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

The snow level is really going down fast next to no snow in Feb or march so far. I sure hope we get some soon as forest fires are way worse than snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

DaHen said:


> Got to wash both the car and snow blower this afternoon. Both really needed to get the sheet of salt off.


hello dahen, welcome to *SBF*


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

The 12+ inches of snow we got last Thursday and 95% of it has already melted. Was in the low 60's today and very sunny.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Soon the string bikinis will be walking the Jersey shore. 

It felt like summer today, I was sweating.
55* or so.

I am tired of the cold, but don't look forward to the hot humid days that will be here soon.


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

Just hit 40F for the first time since the January thaw here in northern VT!


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Both my temp sump pump lines are running , can see the birdbath now it just looks like a snow cone.
That snowglobe contest of cities over 100K  I hope Maybe wooster ( or any city ) can beat us this year. I thought with a green christmas , easy January we were doing good and not going to get much snow this year. 

Current Top 25 Snowiest US Cities | Golden Snow Globe National Snow Contest Snowiest US City Pop 100,000+


----------



## vthonda (Feb 24, 2015)

We ended up with a high of 48F here today, felt like summer, lol


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

About the same temp here today, and I'm happy about it because my motorcycle will soon get some exercise up in VT, and my snowblower(s) some rest here.

As this warmer weather hit, ice dams at the edge of my roof shifted and tore off about 15 feet of the rain gutter. Trashed. 

This is gong to cost me.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

It looks like we're going to hit a nice milestone tonight... first night in months that it won't go below freezing.

I love snow, but right now I'm loving the idea of spring even more!


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Do you see the pictures of ice falling off the buildings in the city and just smashing the cars into pancakes! 
Good thing no one was in them, it is just a matter of time before someone will die from the falling ice chunks, some of the are larger than a pickup truck!


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Looking forward to warmer weather, 8 months, from April to November And maybe have luck finding a SB at a summer auction. February was too cold. The thought that stays in the back of my mind is that we will could be experiencing more warmer weather extremes. Last year we had more or less normal rainfalls but in 2013 we had two record heavy rains and in 2012 there was one.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

It's been a mild week here with tomorrow being the highpoint, approaching 50F. Bidding farewell to my white winter pavement as the crushed gravel comes back into sight. It was no match for the March sunlight especially with a lack of ice this year. The massive mounds will be here for a while.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm sad because I love the winter. Everyone around me thinks I'm nuts.
I love the cold and I love tweaking and making improvements on my steam system.

Once spring comes, all of that goes bye bye until November pretty much.


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

ChrisJ said:


> I'm sad because I love the winter. Everyone around me thinks I'm nuts.
> I love the cold and I love tweaking and making improvements on my steam system.
> 
> Once spring comes, all of that goes bye bye until November pretty much.


 I like winter as well , the cold bothers me more now but something about snow cover and how bright it is on a clear night. Keeps the neighbor kids inside as well 
What is this steam system you speak of ? 
I see you rebuilt an old fridge , do you also rebuild the fridges that use fire ( lp or nat gas ) instead of electricity for cooling ? 
I guess these questions and answers would be better off in the lounge section but I would like to see you post about them


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1894 said:


> I like winter as well , the cold bothers me more now but something about snow cover and how bright it is on a clear night. Keeps the neighbor kids inside as well
> What is this steam system you speak of ?
> I see you rebuilt an old fridge , do you also rebuild the fridges that use fire ( lp or nat gas ) instead of electricity for cooling ?
> I guess these questions and answers would be better off in the lounge section but I would like to see you post about them


Hi Phil,
Single pipe steam heat system that I love making do things everyone says it can't like use less fuel than forced hot air and yet be completely silent. I can also do a rapid recovery in the morning without building pressure.

Pictures of my steam projects and such since 2011.
https://picasaweb.google.com/thetube0a3/Boiler?authkey=Gv1sRgCImUxIqv9436MQ#

Regarding refrigerators, I'm only interested in the GE Monitor top and currently have three of them. I also run a forum for them, however we do have a section for other brands of antique refrigerators and the absorption type you speak of is often talked about. I think a few of our members have restored such units.

I hope I don't get in trouble for posting this, I assume I won't as it's completely unrelated to the topic of this forum. The link to the Monitor Top refrigerator forum is : Home | MonitorTop Refrigerator Forum

If you want to talk more send me a PM so we don't derail the thread.


----------



## cub cadet 3x (Nov 2, 2014)

8 or 44 degrees North of Montreal


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

My backyard is a swamp


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

ChrisJ said:


> I'm sad because I love the winter. Everyone around me thinks I'm nuts.
> I love the cold and I love tweaking and making improvements on my steam system.
> 
> Once spring comes, all of that goes bye bye until November pretty much.



Sound like a lot of denial here. Maybe you should take a seat and we can get to the heart of the problem.


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sound like a lot of denial here. Maybe you should take a seat and we can get to the heart of the problem.



Huh?


----------



## 1894 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sound like a lot of denial here. Maybe you should take a seat and we can get to the heart of the problem.





ChrisJ said:


> Huh?


^^^^^ what he said ^^^


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Been losing snow the past few days and it's going fast.
Glad i was able to run my three snowblowers and a first 
for me. I actually quite enjoyed it. I like to looks of my 
yard after it's been snowblowed. Get to put the snow just 
where you want it. not like a snowplow. Plus i didn't have 
to depend on anyone to plow me out. Gonna miss it, i had fun.



Lee


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

ChrisJ said:


> Hi Phil,
> Single pipe steam heat system that I love making do things everyone says it can't like use less fuel than forced hot air and yet be completely silent. I can also do a rapid recovery in the morning without building pressure.
> 
> Pictures of my steam projects and such since 2011.
> ...


Wow! Chris.. That's one heck of a steam system! Awesome! While my system is nothing like yours, I love my steam heat!


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

season is over here now. dry roads and driveways. rained quite a bit since my last post on this thread. still some snow in the yards and woods but it's dwindling by the day. unless we get a surprise lake effect off the Great Laeks, or nor-easter from the Atlantic coast, or something oddball like that, winter is a dead player here in NEPA. looking forward to fixing my 55012 and spray oiling up my machines for the season.
may also pull the impeller off the big DB 10/32 and change it. it's pretty beat up from the previous owner. still throws with great force but every impeller blade is slightly bent.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You can come our way and help if you want, we were just buried and I mean buried, can't even see my daughters Cobalt or my wifes G6. I know where they are aproximately but when all is white you kinda lose perspective. Landscape is quite different this morning and it's still coming down.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

In the past week we have gone from three feet of snow on the ground down to one foot, and patches of brown lawn have reappeared, although we still have 70% snow cover..but its a start! 
No tulips or daffodils breaking the surface yet though, its going to be a late spring.

It is however quite likely the last use of the snowblower has already happened..
any snow we still get will likely be in the "one inch of slush" category and will melt off in a day or two..


Scot


----------



## lee h (Jan 18, 2015)

Things were melting pretty fast till yesterday. Got another inch
and going to be cold today so don't see any melting happening soon.



Lee


----------



## CO Snow (Dec 8, 2011)

*80 degrees!!!*

Yes, it's true. It hit 80 degrees today in Denver. It set a record for that high of a temp this early in the year. Needless to say, only a little snow remains in the backyard in the shade of trees with none on the roof or in the gutters. BUT the blower is ready to go. Historically, March is the month for the most snow in Colorado (even until May). We're not out of the woods yet.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the temps been in the 40-65 degree range for the last few days but there is some snow hiding in the shady area of my backyard


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It's all gone around here and the dog "stuff" is dry enough I've been picking that up.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> It's all gone around here and the dog "stuff" is dry enough I've been picking that up.


Oh yea, I remember the "mine field" after the snow melted . Can't say I miss it.

Whimsey


----------

